# I have now gained a problem with Pets At Home....



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

I went today with my boyfriend. Planning on spending....£15 max???

We spent £67...

In this £67...came 2 new additions to the family....


anyone else share my problem?! or shall i avoid pets at home in fear of spending more money on the cute dawrfs?!


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy (Aug 9, 2008)

i hate pets at home but it's so easy to spend money on the cute animals 

What have you called them?


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

pom pom and nibbler...


nibbler thinks im food =[


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

I am told No before we walk in Pets At Home, I usually feel sorry for the Pigs espcially the ones up for adoption. Only living items I am allowed to buy is fish and we usually go to the place up the road as Pet At Home fish arent that well maintained, some are fab but they know buggar all about them.

Emma x


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

haha!!
When we popped in a few weeks ago, our friends went into to tesco and we went to pets at home and we we left they were like NO HAMSTERS!!!


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy (Aug 9, 2008)

i can't understand why they charge £120 each for chinchillas!!!  we sell ours at anything from £30 - £80.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

Chinchillas scare me. Their teeth are bigger than a hamsters......

Speaking of which - the bad thing of unhandled hamsters - they bite  Nibbler keeps shoving her nose through the bars trying to get me 

But depends what they get them sold to for, if they get sold at like £80 - 100 they may think thats the kinda price they go for.

Look in the adoption part of pets at home, you pay what ever price you want


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy (Aug 9, 2008)

we buy our chins from breeders, they actually know how to care for chinchillas. Pets at home have no clue.

Believe me, chins teeth are bigger but they bite less than hamsters do and it doesn't hurt. Out of 18 adult chinchillas and currently 3 kits, i've only been bitten once, and it didn't even break the skin


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

Look at guinea pigs teeth then!!! They aren't yellow but similar size to a Chinnys, and both critters rarely bit unlike the dreaded hamster!!!! Pets At Home get all their live stock ie rabbits, guineas, chinchillas, hamsters, rats etc from big warehouse breeders, I used to supply my local [email protected] with Guinea Pigs but they have stopped it now. I think the animals are worse of coming from a comerical breeder rather than a hobby breeder, as I always had time for my piglets and commecial breeder sees them as £££££££££

Emma x


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

I don't like your post...Your making me want to go and buy them all...and I can't afford it!! lol

My friend use to work at a pet shop, one minute she has a job, she was cleaning the fish or something. Next minute - shes no job for no reason. She then told me, they didn't care about the animals, all the fish had diseases and nothing had a best before date on because EVERYTHING was out of date 
I refuse to shop in there, but I have seen some people at pets at home know what they are talking about, but that tends to be the ones with pets themselves!!


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy (Aug 9, 2008)

i know for a fact that [email protected] put 'unwanted' or 'unsold' stock in their adoption centres and lie about where they've come from to make them look good.

Also, their gerbils are all inbred. I complained time and time again to 2 of the 3 [email protected] in our area about their gerbils dying within a week of me getting them. They soon told me that their breeders were inbreeding them 

And the amount of times we've had to say "some of your animals are looking sick, please sort them out".


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

i read somewhere, no idea how i got linked, 
a women went into one in bradford and saw this guinnie pig was ill, and she noticed it had broken ribs and what not - and its companion - was a rather larger bunny.
she told a girl who worked their who told their maneger and they took it out and she said she wanted to buy it in like 2 weeks when she was back from holiday or something.

but when she came back and went to get it - the manager was like i didn't know anything about you wanting it blah blah someone has bought it. 
This women was fuming that they sold a very ill piggy


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy (Aug 9, 2008)

we've recently asked them to update the gerbil section of their website too. i don't know if they have yet, but it said that you only need to clean your gerbil out once a year!


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2008)

AHAHAHAH!!! Really??
*falls of the bed* how many people have smell gerbils because of them i wonder?


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

Hopefully most of [email protected] stores have now stopped keeping and selling Rabbits and pigs togther, its one of my all time pet hates that you buy a pig to keep the rabbit company! 
Who was it that decided that pigs should live with rabbits and in hutches cos i will have serious words for them!! I think no pig should be in a hutch outside between october and march, its unfair. They are rodents and all other rodents, Chinchillas, Hamsters, Gerbils live inside why not pigs!

Emma x


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2008)

I got told that AGES ago, i wanted a rabbit when i was 8...i had a choice of ears pierced or bunny and i chose ears peirced  but i got told about the piggies as friends then.
I guess if u have a dwarf bunny its fine?! and it got out of hand and people put big fat hefty bunnies in with a ickle pig


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

OMG i have had so many problems with [email protected]

I adopted a hamster from the 'adoption centre'

and she died straight after


So i went back and said do you want to 'replace' her.

they brought out lil 'jeffrey' in a TINY dirty cage with no toys no bed just a crappy cage.

so i adopted him.

They dont even know how to Sex animals seriosly, i know it dosent reli matter wat the sex is but i was annoyed.

because i have 3 male robos called blossom tallulah and cheri!

lol

NOT FUN i only go there for toys now i darednt look @ the hamsters!


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

People have apparently been having a lot of trouble with pets from there. They have spread a lot of e. coli-ridden gerbils, and also they have been importing gerbils from the continent that carry a lethal gene not otherwise present in the UK. I have no personal experience of the chain as there are no shops here, but from what I have heard Pets at Home is better avoided.


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

Personally I think no rabbit should live with Guineas, small or large. They would not cohabit in the wild, eat completely different diets, could damage even kill a pig with one kick, so why risk it?

Regarding their animals welfare, as I have said they are from commerical breeders who have 100s of the little critters, I had heard of stories that the guineas live in large bath like enclosers and the boar is left running with the sows, probably too many for that one area and the sow will litter get pregnant post partum(straight after birth) and be pregnant whilst carrying piglets. Yes this would happen in the wild etc but the domestic guinea pig/hamster/gerbil are completely different to the ones in the wild, they live shorter lives due to the constant breeding and they breed constantly because so many young die.

Emma x


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2008)

I actually haven't had a personal problem with mine, just the general things within hammys, diabetic and my adopted one was a lil nibbler/biter and wasn't looked after by the previous owners we don't think (the girl who sorted us out knew her stuff...so their must be 1 in each store at least....) but otherwise mine are fine 

only problem i have realised - one of the silent spinners is dodgey - but we've used it now ;(
it's not dangerous its just not as tightly connected as the other 2 but it works


----------

